
6 Best Practices and Pro Tips When Using Angular CLI - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@tomastrajan/6-best-practices-pro-tips-for-angular-cli-better-developer-experience-7b328bc9db81
======
iDesignBrands
I really hope that Angular projects get more standardized this way. Not these
snowflake projects with totally different tooling any more.

